# Add a light?



## jonboat (Dec 19, 2013)

Has anyone added a light to a snowblower that didn't come with one?
If so, recommendations on what to buy and how to wire it up. This is on a Noma with a 10hp Tecumseh. I can come up woth something creative on how to mount it.

The driveway spotlight helps when clearing snow early and late, but a light on the blower itself would be a nice addition.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I just did on my Tecumseh 10hp. Mine is switched which is one extra thing to purchase if you don`t care to have the light on at all times. I bought the bridge rectifier ($7 up here in Canada, likely cheaper for the American folks) and ran a 4 inch round 7 watt LED which seems very bright!


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

How to wire up the rectifier: watch at 0.30 sec...took a whole 2 minutes to wire it up!!!


----------



## jonboat (Dec 19, 2013)

Understood about the rectifier part if going with DC lights and I'm leaning that way since I like the idea of LED lights. Now for the kicker question... How do I know if my engine supports lights and where do I connect to (engine-to rect)? It has Electric start, but I haven't seen anything on it about light-ready, and the user manual, well, who knows where it is since this is a second-hand blower.

How do I tell if the engine even supports adding lights, and if it does, where do I connect to get my AC?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

10Hp Tecumseh doesn't really say much.
Unless there is a battery mounted on it and it's a 12 volt starter the electric start doesn't matter. The "extension cord" electric start is external to the engine. It doesn't indicate if the engine is fitted with a charging circuit.
If your model could come with hand warmers or a headlight than there is more of a chance you might have one or at least can add one but it's more money for the components so if the unit itself didn't come with headlight or warmers it's likely they used an engine without the charging circuit. That's why the numbers off the engine will help identify what you have.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

By looking around the flywheel area of the blower, if it has a stator charger under the flywheel, you will find a loose wire somewhere around the engine. could be a single wire or a double wire


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

The wire if equiped will be somewhere just below the fuel tank. My Tecumseh is a 2003 model with e-start (no battery) and never came with the light, but it had provisions for one since it had a plastic cover over the headlight hole.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My Craftsman are old and both came with a headlight. There is a three wire connector where two of the wires are bridged together for output and then the headlight just grounds to the handle.

I've tried to research my Troy to add one but it looks like there is no provision for me to add it to the engine. Might have to just mount something like a LED bicycle headlight on the handlebar and keep some batteries on hand. 

The lead usually comes out where the ground wire to stop or kill the engine comes out.

Neither of these are my engine but give you an idea of what you're looking for.


----------



## jonboat (Dec 19, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> The wire if equiped will be somewhere just below the fuel tank. My Tecumseh is a 2003 model with e-start (no battery) and never came with the light, but it had provisions for one since it had a plastic cover over the headlight hole.


I'll spend some time this weekend looking for the wire(s). I'm thinking a light was optional on this model since it has the plastic insert where a light would go on the control panel.


----------

